# Realistic and Practical Blade defense



## Karambit (Jan 26, 2007)

I was wondering as to the opinions of many who have trained in various blade work in the MA's as to who you find to have  realistic working chance of empty hands against blade.
 I realize there's no perfect method and one must assume they will get cut during confrontation.Just curious as to what others feel would minimize damage and upp the odds for survival ?
I've seen various works/methods from..

James Keating
Datu Kelly Worden
Mike Janich
Professor Rick Hernandez
Sayoc Silak along with Phase 2 Percussion hits,elbos,strikes and control of the knife hand,with the opportunity to go into parry if knife wielder survives strikes and still has control of the blade
Tuhon Ray Dionaldo with baiting concepts and use of oponents alive hand for disarm
Vladamir Vasielev(Systema)

Feel free to add more Arts,masters and personal instructors and a brief explanation as to why you think the particular concepts,techniques have a good success rate %-}


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen some of Hock's students practice theirs, and they looked pretty good.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd add Jerry Wetzel and his _Red Zone_ system to the list.


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2007)

A few more in alphabetical order. Definitely "been and done" sorta men

Mushtaq Al-Ansari
Brandt Bollers
Mike Casto
Bobbe Edmonds
Phil Messina
Stevan Plinck
Scott Sonon


----------



## Trent (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, look at my signature; furthermore, many of the names listed above have trained with my instructors.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Karambit said:


> I was wondering as to the opinions of many who have trained in various blade work in the MA's as to who you find to have realistic working chance of empty hands against blade.
> I realize there's no perfect method and one must assume they will get cut during confrontation.Just curious as to what others feel would minimize damage and upp the odds for survival ?
> I've seen various works/methods from..
> 
> ...


 
I would first start out with *no assumptions*.  Meaning I do not feel that you should assume that you will be cut or anything else for that matter. (though it very well and probably will happen)  Get away, create distance, bring a tool to bear all come to mind as effective ways to deal with a blade wielding attacker.  Empty hands only as a very last resort and then with purpose in your defense.
Lots of martial artist's teach empty hand defense against the blade but most of us would rather never have to deal with that situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great thread by the way!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 27, 2007)

Amen to that brother!


----------



## tellner (Jan 27, 2007)

Mushtaq Al-Ansari - Been, done, has awesome technical skills, came through a lot of trouble with the blood mostly on the inside and all his body parts intact.
Brandt Bollers - ditto
Bobbe Edmonds - ditto
Terry Trahan - ditto
Mike Casto - Good guy. Solid skills.
Phil Messina - Seen the elephant? Mr. Messina has the franchise to the Elephants' Graveyard. About 20% larger than life and one of the three or four best on the planet. Constant research. Most of his students are active duty cops.
Stevan Plinck -_ res ipsi loquitor_ "The thing speaks for itself"
Scott Sonon - A freakin' genius and heir to the best that Russian athletics and combatives training can provide


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would first start out with *no assumptions*.


 
I agree with Brian, but would also add that the same standard applies to instructors as well.

Just because someone has a "big name" or is well recognized, that doesn't mean that they'll have the ultimate solution to all your problems. Some well recognized folks are good. Yet, I have personally seen big named folks who I would say suck balls pretty hard, at least compared to other "lesser named" folks who spend more time on training and working hard in a profession rather then marketing themselves.

So just use your critical thinking cap, check out multiple sources with an open mind, and try to find the person who best suits you.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Trent (Jan 29, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I agree with Brian, but would also add that the same standard applies to instructors as well.
> 
> Just because someone has a "big name" or is well recognized, that doesn't mean that they'll have the ultimate solution to all your problems. Some well recognized folks are good. Yet, I have personally seen big named folks who I would say suck balls pretty hard, at least compared to other "lesser named" folks who spend more time on training and working hard in a profession rather then marketing themselves.
> 
> ...



Yep, good advice.


----------



## forceanchors (Feb 5, 2007)

Atienza Kali

www.atienzakali.com


----------

